# Dumb question about ammo



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Why does the 40 and 357sig round have a flat top while 9mm and 45 is rounded? :-/


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

They can be loaded into a shorter magazine and action. 

:smt1099


----------

